# Please Help....9 week old doeling squatting constantly and blood drops from vag



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

This morning I went out to find my other doe I planned to keep acting strangely.....lying around, and when standing, squatting contstantly. I thought maybe she had a blockage in urethra (urinary calculi or something) and rushed her to the vet. He did an ultrasound and xray and said he didn't think it was her bladder....the xray showed her rumen all swollen w/ feed. Yesterday I made a baby feeding area and put about 4 cups of grain in there for the babies. I saw her headbutting other babies out of her way. It is possible she consumed more than her share.

He advised 30 ccs mineral oil spaced throughout the next couple hours drenched, 1 cc Pennicillin, 3/10 cc Banamine, no feed, water, milk or hay, and to make her walk around to get the rumen working. She is NOT chewing any cud.

I agreed w/ his diagnosis until just seconds ago when I saw droplets of blood coming from her vagina. She is squatting, straining, and now bleeding.

I had a little doe who died about 2 weeks ago and in the end she was bleeding from the vagina. It was never really determined what she died from. I'm worried that there's something contagious or in my hay or soil causing this.

I don't know if I should treat for the Bloat situation or not. Little perfect poop pellets are coming out on occasion, but the vet showed me the xray and said the rumen was FULL of food, and even displacing the liver a little.

He didn't sound completely sure, and didn't sound very optimistic. I am just about at my wits end. I don't want to pump all this oil down her if there's something else wrong with her causing vaginal bleeding. 

I did what that vet told me to do on the last doe, and she died. 

Any thoughts or ideas? :sniffle :down :sniffle

and it's always ones I wanted to keep!


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Oh, also she's been wormed twice w/ Valbazan first time Mar 8, and then Zimectrin Gold .5 cc last Friday. She's just completed a 5 day Coccidia prevent w/ Sulfadimethoxine 40% 1 cc per 10, and had her 2 cdt shots. She weighs 12.3 lbs.


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

I am sorry I can't offer any advice. I will keep your girl in my thoughts today and hope for a complete recovery.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't offer too much advice either. I am just curious as to why you would be de-worming a nine week old doeling. Was the two week old de-wormed also? I would watch your other animals. Tam


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Tam, the other doe wasn't a 2 week old..........she was 6 weeks old, she died 2 weeks ago. Yes she was wormed w/ Valbazan. Everyone else is doing fine. The vet just said the blood and gelatin-like bloody stuff was from her straining to go to the bathroom. With no better explanation, I guess I'll just have to believe that. and PRAY.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Tracy, another question, you said you gave them four cups of grain.. that is huge huge amount for Nigerians, unless there are at least 30 kids to share that amount.. a baby only needs a tiny amt of grain.. she is impacted with grain.. outlook is probably very bad... she needs to move that mass thru.. which is why the vet suggested mineral oil..
barb


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, I know Barb. I am very upset w/ my mistake.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

My bad, sorry for the age mix up. 

Part of learning the ropes with goats sometimes comes from our mistakes, goodness knows I've made many of them. Sorry your girl isn't feeling well. Hope the mineral oil works. Tam


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

thanks Barb


----------



## dm9960 (Mar 23, 2010)

any updates? hope she is doing better


----------



## Kris (Mar 28, 2010)

Now please be advised that I am very new to goats but this is what I'd do. I would give the mineral oil, and a high very warm enema. I would only give her fluids, preferable warm to not add to the food load in her rumen. 
Now remember I am new to goats. I don't know if enemas work in goats? Sometimes, even if the liquid doesn't get up far it stimulates the bowels to move.
I hope she gets better and passes that grain out without anymore incidents.


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for asking.....I've gotten about 30 ccs of the 60 the vet told me to give her by tonite. She was looking better (not squatting and straining) for a hour a while ago, and I consdidered this to be a good sign, but now, (Banamine's wearing off probably) she's doing it again and there's bloody urine and something like clots again.

I am just massaging her rumen, giving oil, just gave another dose of Banamine, and still just praying.


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Update on Cowgirl: This morning at 6:30 a.m. I gave Cow her 12 hour Banamine dose and her Pennicillin, after a long night of worrying and holding her, trying to stand her up, massaging her rumen, oiling her up, she squatted and did a big orange-tinged urine w/ some clotty stuff in there. I would think this to be bad, except that part of the whole problem was she was squatting and looking like trying to urinate but only drops would come out, so this was the mother-lode. My thinking is that the oil and massage made the rumen shrink enough to allow the bladder to work. She did eat a bit of grass hay this morning (and would have eaten more but the vet said small amounts throughout the day. She is very vocal now, and running around looking for her mother (she was still nursing)....so I do not want to get my hopes up, but she seems to be getting better. 

Just talked to the vet and he said put her in barn w/ Mother, let her drink milk, but just small amounts of hay throughout the day. 

If I could just get lucky enough this ONE time to have this doeling live................... I wil rethink my entire feeding situation. 


Thank you for your concern and kind thoughts.....especially Rachelle and Tam.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I am glad that she is doing better! I hope she continues to recover.
Theresa


----------



## dm9960 (Mar 23, 2010)

so glad to read about her improvement! I hope she continues to get better


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you... {{ hugs }}


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Glad she is doing better, I would finish with the mineral oil if I were you.. 
No grain... none... and like the vet said just grass hay..
Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Glad that your girl has "expressed" herself Great to hear! Tam


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Glad she is doing better. Keep us posted =)


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

UPDATE on Cowgirl: Well, it's Tuesday now, and Cowgirl is starting (last night at 5:00 pm) to finally pass some clumpy large stools, which is good, but she begun looking a bit rough again last night too.......due to the length of time it has taken this toxic poop to pass? Due to gas? Due to start of entero? or Acidosis? I don't know. I took her temp last night and it was 101.7 so in the good range. But I felt compelled to give her some Bloat release in case her full tight belly was turning gassy instead of just impacted. I gave her 1 oz (30 ccs) ....an adult mid sized goat dose is 6 oz) ...... I don't really know if that was enough or not, but this morning, she still looks a little "down" w/ her ears kind of back, but she's done more clumped poop in larger portions and is still only on limited grass hay and mom's milk, so hopefully, she'll get all the way emptied-out soon, and the ears will pop back up to "happy baby" status. She also, of course, is mad at me for shoving syringes down her throat, and injecting her w/ Banamine, so her normal personality is gone w/ me anyway for now.....she is WARY of me.

I am still hoping and praying that she passes this belly-full in time for it not to turn into one of the other conditions which occur from this problem. It's been pretty long, I don't know if she's on a downward spiral that I can't yet see the repercussions of.....or if she's on the mend. I just keep massaging, watching and waiting.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope she gets better for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Tracy, just keep on doing what you are doing,, its working... or she wouldn't be passing the hard clumps... 
another enema might be useful to her.... just a small amt of warm soapy water helps.. and massaging her belly.. Keep us updated...
its so easy to feed them too much grain, especially the little ones.. I know I have Nigerians.. my DH used to think they were hungry and give them too much all the time until i made him start measuring it out.... 
I have eight kids in the barn right now... and they all share about 1/2 cup.. once a day
Barb


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

OH MY Barbara! a half cup for 8 per day? How old are your kids? Mine are 8-10 weeks old. Today, I gave 3 kids 3/4 cup including Diamond V Yeast. I have been way over-feeding all along then! OMG!

Thank you for the kind words. I figured it was working at least a little, or the clumps wouldn't be coming out, and she'd likely be dead by now. She is looking better this afternoon again. It's just a roller coaster ride, but I will just keep up when I'm doing.  and be happy for now that she's alive and pooping and eating hay.


----------

